# Общий раздел > Животный и растительный мир > Фауна >  Чемпионат по серфингу среди собак в США

## Irina

*В США прошел национальный собачий чемпионат по серфингу.*

Посмотрите - не пожалеете. Ссылка работает по гостю.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

